# Advice: Herniated Disc



## MtnGirl27 (May 12, 2021)

Anyone ever rafted/kayaked with a herniated lumbar disc? 6 months in and still recovering. With the long car rides, paddling, lifting/dragging/carrying, and sleeping on the ground, my back is not super happy after this weekend.

Advice/tips?


----------



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

MtnGirl27 said:


> Anyone ever rafted/kayaked with a herniated lumbar disc? 6 months in and still recovering. With the long car rides, paddling, lifting/dragging/carrying, and sleeping on the ground, my back is not super happy after this weekend.
> 
> Advice/tips?


I have a herniated disc and spinal fusion. I find that rowing seems to be good for my back, it's the rigging and derigging that take a toll. My advice is to be upfront with your paddling crew and don't participate in the heavy lifting. And get a scrip for a strong pain reliever in case it flares up on a multi day trip.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh man iam sorry!!! I've been struggling with fusion and disc's forever. For me it's just -I hurt. Sucks bad. I kayak some but iam scared ill blew out doing it. Rowing is better but still hurts. You somehow gotta get a good Dr. And a good p.t. person that actually care about you and just really try to heal up and get strong. I ve had 3 surgeries and at least a dozen injections and iam just fucked so I really do feel your pain. I had consultations with a few Dr's but its never cut and dry and everyone's different. I know some guys heal like new and others not . There's a Dr. At veil orthopedics that's nationally recommended if that's close. Iam so bad off they want to implant a little device in my arse that has wires into my spine that just mixes up the pain signals? Called a stimulater? I got cold feet and bailed. Just didn't want a thing in my body (all most said ass lol) I asked if they'd route a wire to my buisness so I could at least surprise my wife but heard....(crickets ) hate how professionals are offended by potty humor. Truth is you gotta go full on straight snd narrow from here forward to beat this thing! Diet, exercise, spiritual stuff , everything!! Don't let it get worse man!! Hope you find the help you need and get healed up fast! Good luck and don't give in !!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I assume your question relates to how long to expect issues since it appears as though you just came off a trip ("...my back is not super happy after this weekend.")
Unless you are going to encounter possible/probable flips/etc. in the near future you might be just fine. Everybody is different and the older you are most likely the longer to recover, so attempt to do abdominal strengthing exercises every day starting 1st thing in the morn to get stretched/warmed up. PT is an option and traction really helped me also. Be careful on how much you lift constantly and don't make any sudden twisting maneuvers. I know from experience - nerve pain, muscle spasm's, periodic near pass out's, injection - the whole nine yard's short of surgery. Take care I wish you well.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

I did my L5-S1 and didn’t really pay it to much attention. I continued to kayak, and ski and blew it out bad... I couldn’t sit for more than 5 min. W/o it killing me from sciatica. Two rounds of shots and 8 months of PT didn’t fix it once I realized I was screwed up.

Be mindful is all I would recommend... Good news is I can highly recommend my guy if you need to get cut on, and short of the initial lost season of boating/humbling PT it was a great decision for me!

Feel free to reach out if needed, be mindful of it, and best of luck!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Flexibility and core strength are the name of the game. That means stretching every day. Not just trying to touch your toes once in the morning - you need to work at it. Get a routine that works for you (and won't aggravate things further!). And start working on a good core strength routine as well. Don't slack off if you start to feel a little better a few weeks in. Yoga wouldn't be a bad idea either, but again, make sure you're not doing anything that will re-injure the area. Don't get surgery if you can manage the pain in other manners - when I was injured about 10 years ago it was a coin toss on whether surgery will improve your outcome or worsen it. 

Personally, when I was really inconsistent with stretching/exercising/activity (weekend warrior but that was it), I had a lot of flare ups of intermittent pain/stiffness. When I got consistent with training the only issues I had were related to a combination of cold water + trauma.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I had a herniated cervical disc that I battled with for over a year. Had a disc replacement and did Westy 6 weeks later. New person and never been better. Only thing that ever "helped" was lots of stretching and PT with a combination of some pharma drugs. Ultimately when you have something pushing against your spinal cord you need someone to take it out. 

As a general rule spine surgery can get rid of pain/weakness in your extremities but doesn't do a lot for "back pain" that is in your back. Good luck, spinal issues are a dirty and weird world.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

craven_morhead said:


> Personally, when I was really inconsistent with stretching/exercising/activity (weekend warrior but that was it), I had a lot of flare ups of intermittent pain/stiffness.


Same story here. I was supposed to have two discs replaced but the surgery was indefinitely postponed due to the pandemic. I got religious with PT and it mostly helps- certainly the numbness and loss of strength in my arms are gone. Rowing and kayaking help, computering hurts. Unfortunately the former do not pay the bills. May need surgery down the road but happy to avoid it if possible.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh. Get some prednisone or similar and use that on trips. Oral steroid, can work wonders for a week or so. Your PT/Doc/pain management person can discuss with you obviously.


----------



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

I am a PT. If you don’t have one, try that first. Everyone’s back pain is different and your PT should be able to help you modify your days on river to be more comfortable. Taping may help (kinesiotape is waterproof). Feel free to PM if you want to talk more specifics about what your pain is like.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a herniated L4-L5, went to 36 3 hour PT sessons, did absoloutely nothing other than take my pain level from a 4 to a 5. Started working out with a russian kettlebell instructor, and after 3 sessions of body weight training, my pain was 80% gone, after 6 months I was pain free and had built my core strength up to where I could again function normally. I'm in my 6th year of seeing this trainer, and am strong, totally pain free and in damn good physical shape for an old guy. The key is your core, had it been strong to begin with you likely wouldn't have suffered the injury in the first place.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Backs are so awful when they go bad. It's so hard in a busy life to be dedicated to things and even worse to be able to afford great help but you just have to. Your overall quality of life can improve and or spiral downwards to where it's hard just to walk nevermind being on the river. I need a full body transplant at this point and it sucks bad cause science isn't there yet. You can do it!!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

You're welcome, glad we could help.


----------



## MtnGirl27 (May 12, 2021)

This was all super helpful, thank you!


----------

